# Single hole steam wand tip for La Pavoni



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Does such a thing exist? I gather the threading on the steam wand is M6 so if anyone knows of an M6 threaded steam tip then please let me know. Bella Barista have a load on their website but the thread size isn't listed.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

MartinB said:


> Does such a thing exist? I gather the threading on the steam wand is M6 so if anyone knows of an M6 threaded steam tip then please let me know. Bella Barista have a load on their website but the thread size isn't listed.


Orphan Espresso used to sell one. Maybe they still do. That's where I got mine.

Matt


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-SLIM-Single-Hole-Steam-Wand-Tip--Stainless-Steel_p_2175.html


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Thanks both - shipping costs seem huge for a little item like that. Will have a think.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You could try an m6-m10 thread adapter and then a regular steam tip, it would look a bit crappy tho. Alternatively you could start up a group buy as there are often people looking for things like steam tips or dosing funnels from OE but can't bare the postage costs.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Bought one of these this morning, looking forward to testing it out!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261853787659?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice find


----------

